# diet soft drink addiction



## Guardian

anyone else have this problem?


----------



## emt4life

yes, I have been trying to break it for years, no luck.  I have been able to reduce the number of cans a day, but have been unable to break it.  If anyone has any hints they would greatly appreciated.  I don't smoke or drink, so I figure one vice isn't too bad.


----------



## ffemt8978

I switched to iced tea and have pretty much quit drinking soda.


----------



## gradygirl

I'm reforming my habits and trying to carry a water bottle with me everywhere I go. I've decided that if I get tired of plain old water, I'm going to check out that Crystal Light stuff (or whatever it is) and see how that works.


----------



## Wingnut

Crystal light is great but it's getting expensive. I like water when I'm in the mood for it but I'm soda junkie. When I'm dieting I quit drinking soda and use decaf tea or crystal light instead.


----------



## fm_emt

Not me. Anything with Nutra-Sweet or Splenda tastes AWFUL to me. I hate the stuff, and it leaves a nasty aftertaste. 

I just switched to that Vitamin Water stuff instead.


----------



## emtbuff

Okay I'm a soda junkie of regular pop.  I just don't care for the diet taste, unless it is Diet Mountain Dew.  

I have found my self drinking less when I'm working at the park as to sitting at home all day.  I have gotten into a habit of carring a water jug with me in the 1 liter size and am now able to get rid of 1 a day which is fine by me.  I didn't mind drinking the Propel water by Gatorade which I really didn't mind besides the price, and some of the flavors.  I have been making the Crystal Light.  I agree with those about the price but have found that the single serve packets is enough flavoring for 1 litter.  You can get the off brand which taste alot like Crystal Light but is cheaper.


----------



## dizzymedic

I am an addict... I know it... I acknowledge it... I refuse to do anything about it... I love my diet Pepsi or any diet drink for that matter.  I got off all the rest of the junk but cannot and will not get rid of that one...Did I forget to say I was an addict?


----------



## Guardian

i love my diet dr. peppers


----------



## Guardian

i also love my diet mountain dews


----------



## Guardian

I just made 100 posts!!!


----------



## Raf

Diet soda is so nasty, and so bad for you. 

Real sugar is better for you than fake sugar, at least it gives you energy.


----------



## 33mongo

*water*

I am so addicted to water. I DRINK atleast a gallon a day. But I live in Florida 
and sweat most of it out.  But the sad part is that is all i drink and I still weigh 260.


----------



## emtI

I can't make it through the day without a pepsi.  At least one, most of the time 5 or 6.  I am a Pepsi-junkie.  

Wish I could give it up too.  

I get migraines, so when I try to cut back on the pepsi, i start getting headaches.  Any ideas how to avoid that?  

If I drink tea, it must have lots of sugar, so that's not healthy either!  

If you figure out a way to kick the habit, please share!


----------



## gradygirl

You, my friend, are addicted to caffeine.

Try to cut back gradually, not cold turkey. Limit the amount of Pepsi you drink, and if you're going to replace it with sweetened tea, use Splenda. Ultimately, you want to get to the point where you don't need the caffeine and instead replace it with water or another non-Pepsi drink.


----------



## JDFEMS

Diet Dr. Pepper Ahhhhhhhh*Homer Simpson Drool*, My DW and I have tried the Vitamin water and it's quite tasty...kinda like water with a bit of flavoring....*shrug* helps the headache that comes  after a) a night out drinking or b) back to back 12 hr shifts...


----------



## Guardian

I'm flat out addicted to diet dr pepper


----------



## gradygirl

You are 100% Georgian if you have ever had this conversation:

"You wanna Coke?"

"Yeah."

"What kind?"

"Dr Pepper."

-Raises hand-


----------



## NYCWatchdog

Anything with caffeine... and soda is one of the easiest to get... but on the flip I hate hot coffee... and can only drink iced coffee.  Go figure.


----------



## 94accord

emtbuff said:


> I just don't care for the diet taste, unless it is Diet Mountain Dew.



AAAAK    diet Mountain Dew tasts like :censored: ! lol

I used to be addicted to sodas. I discovered all the nasty things it was doing to my body, so I started replacing a can of soda with water from time to time. Every week changing more soda for water. took me about 2 months, but I was totaly free of my addiction to soda. I can now drink it from time to time without reverting back to my old ways... but thats because I am now addicted to WaWa Peach and Raspberry iced tea! LOL


----------



## premedtim

Part of the problem with soda addictions is some of us, not all I'm sure but some, have nothing else that's as easily available and cheap as soda unless you want to count water...and the taste of water is so bland that it just doesn't do anything for me.  they need to start making powerade/gatorade as cheap as water and as available as soda. Those would be the golden days...


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Aw hell folks I just love coffee! It's hot water with attitude!! and with REAL suger and half/half!


----------



## premedtim

Airwaygoddess said:


> Aw hell folks I just love coffee! It's hot water with attitude!! and with REAL suger and half/half!



You left out extremely addicting, hehe.


----------



## VinBin

Just start drinking water, it'll grow on you...

Or else you'll turn into some people I know, having withdrawal symptoms w/o 3 servings of coffee a day...also, caffeine will actually work when you need it...


----------



## Airwaygoddess

premedtim said:


> You left out extremely addicting, hehe.



What can I say, I have been drinking coffee long before Starbucks was a "social" thing! My most favorite brand is Peet's coffee. First found it in San Franciso, God I love that town!!


----------



## premedtim

I'm already turning into one of those addicts Vin...but like today, I /did/ need some caffeine and it worked fine, even though my body is used to caffeine. I blame it on my friend in paramedic school. He had me try Starbucks a few weeks ago and I've been hooked ever since. It's all his fault.


----------



## jeepmedic

All I know is I quit smoking it was hard but I quit. But I can't give up CAFFEINE!!!!   HELP  :wacko:


----------



## Airwaygoddess

I was always taught that the back bone of EMS was sugar, grease and caffine!!!


----------



## trauma1534

Well, there is nothing no better than to start off your shift first thing in the morning at the local dinner with some good ole bacon and eggs just dripping with grease and runny cheese and fried potatoes, topped off with a harsh cup or three of coffee, stong enough that you can stand your spoon up in it, and finally finishing the whole meal off with a good ole couple or 3 Marlboro Lights!  Wow!  The things we do in EMS when we are suposed to be health care providers!!!  We won't even get started on the trends of our state symposiums, conventions, etc what ever your state calls it (it's that week that you go away and take ummm all these classes for con-ed hours).


----------



## Airwaygoddess

But don't you know that everything is in moderation!!^_^


----------



## stephanie71385

im addictied energy drinks. thats what helps me through the night


----------



## jeepmedic

trauma1534 said:


> Well, there is nothing no better than to start off your shift first thing in the morning at the local dinner with some good ole bacon and eggs just dripping with grease and runny cheese and fried potatoes, topped off with a harsh cup or three of coffee, stong enough that you can stand your spoon up in it, and finally finishing the whole meal off with a good ole couple or 3 Marlboro Lights!  Wow!  The things we do in EMS when we are suposed to be health care providers!!!  We won't even get started on the trends of our state symposiums, conventions, etc what ever your state calls it (it's that week that you go away and take ummm all these classes for con-ed hours).



You wern't working at MCV when the old Skull and Bones was open across the street. It was grease at its best.


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Was that really the name of that restaurant?:wacko:


----------



## trauma1534

What skull and bones place was that?  The grease spoon across from the road to go to ROEMS is the one I am talking about.  Yes, Grease at it's best!


----------



## jeepmedic

trauma1534 said:


> What skull and bones place was that?  The grease spoon across from the road to go to ROEMS is the one I am talking about.  Yes, Grease at it's best!



No it was a resturant across from the ED at MCV. They tore it down when then did the renovation. Fedmedic knows what I'm talking about. The name of it was Skull and Bones.


----------



## jeepmedic

Airwaygoddess said:


> Was that really the name of that restaurant?:wacko:



Yes it was.


----------



## trauma1534

Oh!  I guess it was a real grease pit and prolly got alot of business since we have EMS from all over bringing us pt.'s and EMS is weirdly always drawn to good ole grease and strong coffee


----------



## Recycled Words

I try to keep a container of Kool-Aid or powdered iced tea or Crystal Light in my locker because my soft drink addiction was getting expensive and some lucky vending machines were having field days....


----------



## jeepmedic

Recycled Words said:


> I try to keep a container of Kool-Aid or powdered iced tea or Crystal Light in my locker because my soft drink addiction was getting expensive and some lucky vending machines were having field days....



Hey that Crystal Light is some good stuff.


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Too sweet for me. just give me a good cup of coffee on a COLD night! ^_^


----------



## 94accord

I am still on my wawa tea kick, but I am drinking alot of green tea as well now..... i figure its better for me than the peach lol


----------



## Mercy4Angels

Guardian said:


> anyone else have this problem?



eeeewww diet tastes nasty....good ol regular for me.


----------



## zvi-emt

Im def. addicted to soda, specfically coke, but im going to try to switch to Ice-T.


----------



## eging1451

I quit caffiene completely 4 days ago. I feel good, but a little more tired than usual.


----------



## Guardian

I tried quitting a couple of times and decided I'd rather have all my teeth rot out or die of colon cancer or whatever it is that's going to happen when it's all said and done.


----------



## Emtgirl21

diet mt dew will be my poison of choice.


----------



## Guardian

Emtgirl21 said:


> diet mt dew will be my poison of choice.



oh, tell me about it.  I sweat DMD. Now i'm drinking vault zeros too and don't see an end in sight.


----------



## Chakram82

I used to be a major mountain dew addict drinking through a cube of the glorious liquid in about two to three days.  However, I was able to kick the habit by gradually drinking less and less.  I still crave the stuff but manage to drink maybe one or two a week.


----------



## paraprincess

i'm addicted to MONSTER drinks.. the blue one.. low sugar low carb..i think its all in my head but  i love it..


----------



## Tincanfireman

I'll forever be a recovering Mt. Dew addict, but I'm down to about a 6 pack a week, and now that -I class is completed I'll probably cut that even more.  We have (to me) wonderful city water here and I'd just as soon drink that than Dew (heresy, I know...lol).


----------



## Easy

Anyone like Coke Zero?  I'll be dipped in :censored: if it doesn't taste like the real thing.  I hate Diet Coke.


----------



## Guardian

i think it's pretty good, especially with pizza


----------



## Guardian

also, they used the word zero to attract more males because they felt diet (in diet coke) was too girly of a word.  I guess that's why they get paid the big bucks.

I read a story about diet drink addiction in newsweek lately and I swear they might have stolen the idea from here


----------



## BossyCow

I'm severely allergic to the artificial sweeteners.  Taste isn't the issue for me, I just like to keep breathing.  My favorite drink with a meal out is usually unsweetened Ice Tea ( I can hear the southerners in the group cringing)


----------



## Easy

Guardian said:


> also, they used the word zero to attract more males because they felt diet (in diet coke) was too girly of a word.  I guess that's why they get paid the big bucks.
> 
> I read a story about diet drink addiction in newsweek lately and I swear they might have stolen the idea from here [/QUOTE
> 
> Too girly or not, tastes great.  I wouln't say I'm addicted, however.  Coffee on the other hand.......


----------



## Luno

Yep, between diet coke and coffee... might as well just set a caffeine drip.


----------



## Easy

BTW Bossycow- I LOVE unsweetened iced tea- just a wedge of lemon and I'm in heaven.


----------



## Easy

I won't rhyme next time....


----------



## Easy

What the......


----------



## EMS-4life

ya i have this problem when i am working night shift, as iam doing right now! have a coke in one hand a coffee in the other


----------

